# 97 Maxima Power Steering Fluid.



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

I mistakenly added 2-3 ounces (about 1/2 to 3/4 in) of Dexron II (instead of Dexron III) to put my power steering reservoir level between Min/Max. I've checked the two fluids online and found the main difference appears to be that Dexron II has a vicosity rating of 5W-20 and Dexron III is rated 0W-30.

Since the amount of Dexron II I added was limited, can anyone tell me if it will be alright to leave it as is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

I actually put the Dexron III in my pickup and I've had no problems since. Power steering fluid is pretty watery so I don't think viscosity differences between the two Dexrons is a problem. I changed my differential fluid this weekend and the local autoparts store didn't have GL-4 spec fluid, just GL-5. The store's gurus said that it shouldn't matter and the Haynes manual says that fluid specs can change and to use the update specs. A long way around to saying it's probably not going to make a difference so long as it's at the correct levels...lol I'm just gettin' slap happy so ignore me if you want... lol


----------

